
BlackBerry 10 hands-on (video) - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/19/blackberry-10-hands-on-video/
======
Zenst
I'm starting to wonder what there devs have been doing as that seems to me
like a tablet operating based windowing system on a phone. This being born out
by the indication of non full screen windowed app's with desktop like icons in
the background. Though they could be fat wigets.

But as they said - it is early days and it is just to say app switching and
the keyboard and the camera app aspects are final. Though I would of expected
alot more to be finalised at this stage if they are to have a stable/full
release product.

I hope they pull something off, but they realy still need to cater for the
actual keyboard devotee's.

Also a phone with a good battery life is a big factor in business usage and in
that alot of people like the older blackberry's and nokia's, they did well and
still do.

I hope they manage to keep going and pull a little out of the bag.

So will wait until it is released and then see how it goes. QNX is a good
platform and alas have been poor at marketing themself and pandering to the
wrong markets with half products for a few years now.

So it is to the moon or bust, I hope they reach the moon, I hope.

